# Are psycologists any good with dealing with lonelyness and depression?



## freakingout (Feb 6, 2010)

I should be getting my insurance again soon so it's time to look for a new psychologist. I've been going to psychologists off and on for years and nothing really seems to help . Mostly I've been going for social anxiety without any real help. Right now I want o concentrate on the depression and loneliness. Hopefully that also help with the social anxiety.


----------



## freakingout (Feb 6, 2010)

bump


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

You have to find the right person.

Also some people can be therapy refractive (refractionary?)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Greatthinker (Jun 21, 2018)

You need to summarize things that bring happiness in our life. Medication is auxiliary ,we must ourselves try to change our life. Every other person could help but not transform you.


----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

Sometimes it helps to have someone be nice to you, even if you're paying them to do so.


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

The psychologists are lonely and depress too, but they reward you with kindness and attention when they're compensated to be sociable towards you.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

Dr. Richards at the Social Anxiety Institute helps alot. And so do support groups and dating! Just do it!


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Mine is amazing. We work on stuff like that, along with other stuff. Her psychological interests and therapeutic expertise aligns with my needs perfectly. I knew what type of therapy I responded to the best from past experiences. I looked around for someone who matched me well, and she was appointed to me by the clinic I decided to try. 

It really depends on how lucky you get with searching for one that suits you. One that practices therapy that you respond to the best, one that makes you feel comfortable and able to be open as possible.


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

Unfortunately the only way to know if a psychologist is good for you or not is to try it out. 



Even then, someone who comes highly regarded might not be the best fit for you and conversely someone who everyone else seems to hate might fix you right up.


----------



## Blossomfluffy (Dec 4, 2017)

My personal experience is that they’re total **** EXCEPT - CBT. I did a little bit of CBT for a while and it actually helped. Yes it’s hard, yes it took a lot of energy, but in the end, it’s the tiny differences throughout the day that add up to a good day. 

So in general, they don’t help (for me). If it’s focused like CBT, it can help.


this message has reached you from within the willow tree


----------

